# Black Widow "Monkey Nipples Express" is Ready for War



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Monkeynipples sent me a older Black Widow that was just lying around, said he was not using it and asked me to give it a good home ...well, I can't leave well enough alone so I fixed her up and made her a bad fighting machine, ready to take on any pest or varmint that is out there !

I installed black tubing to the forks and arm braces, added soft PVC end caps, tumbled the grips to make them flat black, added a reverse attachment for the tubes and installed pseudo 2050 tubes .... she is now ready to take on the world.

I will keep her in my car, ready to unleash her fury on whom ever she feels fit ;- )

Here are some pics.

























wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that looks like it's ready to take care of business,very cool and stealthy looking h34r:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh the blasphemy!!!! Have you no concern for your immortal soul? Has Satan even penetrated this sanctuary of human activity? No alteration of this classic is even marginally justifiable within the Christian community. Shame on you!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Oh the blasphemy!!!! Have you no concern for your immortal soul? Has Satan even penetrated this sanctuary of human activity? No alteration of this classic is even marginally justifiable within the Christian community. Shame on you!


I'm so ashamed ... LOL, LOL, LOL

If it dries out up here from all the rain, I may take her out tomorrow to see how she performs, I'll of course give a full report !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lookin good my friend..give her a good work out~AKAOldmiser


----------

